# Pickle juice



## Cliff H. (Jun 22, 2006)

Has anyone ever made anything with pickle juice?  Pickles do complement beef rather well.  I am thinking sauce or marinade.  Any ideas?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 22, 2006)

Shot glasses. Straight up. Good for ya.


----------



## Wittdogs B (Jun 22, 2006)

what about chicken?


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jun 22, 2006)

SHHH...don't tell anyone.  You take a gallon and inject it into a brisket and cook it at 425 deg. for 3 hours.   :^o  :^o  :^o


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 22, 2006)

What Scotty said :!:


----------



## wittdog (Jun 23, 2006)

I think when we went to a comp here a couple of years ago we had a sample of brisket that was marinaded in piclke juice...It was pretty good kind of like a cross between brisket and corned beef.....


----------



## Uncle Al (Jun 24, 2006)

I add it to cole slaw and potato salad instead of vinegar.

Al


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 24, 2006)

Uncle Al said:
			
		

> I add it to cole slaw and potato salad instead of vinegar.
> 
> Al



That is a good idea


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 24, 2006)

Uncle Al said:
			
		

> I add it to cole slaw and potato salad instead of vinegar.
> 
> Al


I've done that before , good stuff :!:


----------



## allie (Jun 25, 2006)

I use it in cole slaw also.  Sometimes, I even add it to homemade ketchup based bbq sauce.  My sauce is never the same and has all sorts of ingredients.  My favorite "secret" ingredient is pickled peach juice but that's really hard to find in Indiana.  I try to stock up on them when I visit my family in Georgia.


----------



## Wittdogs B (Jun 28, 2006)

found a recipe for dill pickle marinade in Paul Kirk's Championship Barbecue Sauces. 

3/4 c dill pickle liquid
1/4 c minced dill pickles
2 garlic cloves pressed
1 tsp. black pepper
1/2 teas salt
1 c vegetable oil


mix first five ingredients; whisk in oil a little at a time, can be kept in fridge in airtight jar for up to 2 wks.  Use it to marinate flank steak for 3-5 hours.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 29, 2006)

I knew pickle juice had to be a secret ingredient for something


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 29, 2006)

caroline's rub said:
			
		

> One thing I do with the excess cucumbers from the garden is slice them up and throw them in the juice...gives a pretty good, close to homemade flavor!
> I also like to add it to tuna and chicken salad for sandwiches.  Goes great with smoked chicken!



If you grow them in your garden, aren't they homemade?


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="caroline's rub":3k5li0fu]One thing I do with the excess cucumbers from the garden is slice them up and throw them in the juice...gives a pretty good, close to homemade flavor!
> I also like to add it to tuna and chicken salad for sandwiches.  Goes great with smoked chicken!



If you grow them in your garden, aren't they homemade?[/quote:3k5li0fu]
I think she was talking about pickles.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 29, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think she was talking about pickles. [/quote:ga0oago7]

"He"
Oh


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think she was talking about pickles. [/quote:3yay16ua]

"He"
Oh  [/quote:3yay16ua]
Shes a he?   
Ummmm.....How 'bout those Tiger's =D>


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 29, 2006)

diverdave said:
			
		

> Pickle juice is great for cutting the sweetness in some sauces.  Pickled pepper juice is also good for giving a lift to a sauce thats too bland.  Of course I might of been pickled at the time too!


 :lmao:


----------



## Finney (Jul 3, 2006)

Serial Griller said:
			
		

> Rumor has is that Chick-fil-a uses pickle juice to marinate their chicken.


 :-k  So that's what makes that chicken so good?!?!


----------



## DaleP (Jul 3, 2006)

Rumor has it that drinking PJ will cure a hangover. But Im not going to try it.
I also heard Cappy invented pickle juice.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 3, 2006)

Actually I invented vinegar, but then added some dill and cucumbers to
create a seperate flavor profile.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 3, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Actually I invented vinegar, but then added some dill and cucumbers to
> create a seperate flavor profile.


 :grin:


----------

